# Pictures for available ratties are up! Los Angeles



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

I have posted pictures of the available little ones on the site. Take a look and send over a reservation if you think any of their sweet faces belong in your family.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Rockstar Rats Rescue in Los Angeles, CA*

*Oops! We can't find that page.*

We're sorry, the page you are looking for does not exist. Please check the URL and try again.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Rockstar Rats Rescue in Los Angeles, CA*

the link didn't work for me :?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Rockstar Rats Rescue in Los Angeles, CA*

Mari, hi how are you? 

Guess we should at least make use of this thread to say hi before we are off to other threads


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Rockstar Rats Rescue in Los Angeles, CA*

A broken link doesn't imply a worthless thread...


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Rockstar Rats Rescue in Los Angeles, CA*

Guys just remove the . from the end.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Rockstar Rats Rescue in Los Angeles, CA*

Yep it was linking the . at the end...

here ya go

http://www.freewebs.com/rockstarrats/


----------



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Rockstar Rats Rescue in Los Angeles, CA*

Sorry about that! Yes, no period (.) at the end. Just plain www.freewebs.com/rockstarrats
That should work now. 
If anyone is in the area, in about 10 days I will be having one male, PEW, standard coat and ears ready to go. He is about 4 months. I'm also going to be getting two more males. From the photos they look like black hooded with standard coat and ears but I will have to see when I pick them up today. They will be available after their quarantine period, assuming they are of good temperment and health.


----------

